# CFL lighting hood?



## lumpia718 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anybody use this set up? Can i get diagram on how to do it. i have a gutted 55 gallon light hood, i also have wires and 5 lightbulb sockets. i just need an idea on how to set it up.


----------



## Ilikefish (May 12, 2009)

Sure. I took apart an 8ft T-12 fixture that was going to the trash at work. I removed the dusty reflector and polished it with a buffing wheel and polishing compound. After it became really shiny I decided to cut it up into 3-4" segments and apply those under each CFL (14w in my case - I found 6K bulbs) and mounted it all up. With the reflectors set up I can see that light is very well diffused. Aluminum is easy enough to polish. If you cannot find ready-made reflectors than try any aluminum sheet stock and polish up as I've described. While I am no expert in optics you can bend the sheet to accomodate your mounting style and bulbs. The downside of CFLs is that heat build up inside of a closed hood will be high.


----------



## lumpia718 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does the Bulbs have any spectrums for plant growth. i have 3 computer fans that i can hook up to the hood so the head wont be high. I just want to know if its a good setup enough for "some" plants like swords water sprites and the easy growers.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Lumpia, you need the power box from the computer to make those fans work on 110v house current, they are factory 12v fans.


I use 2 24w full spectrum 6500K CFl or power compacts for my tank. they are sold as desk lamps


----------



## lumpia718 (Apr 9, 2009)

The fans i got was actually from a xbox cooler and i have a power source that works good with it


----------

